# pine wood



## donald1127 (Dec 23, 2014)

i have 2 by 6 pine wood is that a good wood to use for starships and slingshots?


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Pine is to weak buy hardwood or plywood 3/4" thick Save the pine for other projects like router tables or a laminate Slingshot


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

I made a sling out of pine ...... I broke and cut the bottom of my eye open.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

*it


----------

